# Handy-FLATRATE ??? Ist das SERIÖS ?



## Anonymous (7 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab heute ne Werbung per Mail bekommen, in der mir eine FLATRATE fürs Handy angeboten wurde. Der Link dazu war www.handy-flatrate...... 
Also bei der Adresse hab ich ja schon ein wenig misstrauen ! Ist sowas seriös ? Hat da schon einer erfahrungen mit ?? 

Ich riech da irgendwie Abzocke, denn das wäre ja zu schön im wahr zu sein ! Aber einen Dialer / Trojaner / Virus habe ich nicht feststellen können, bzw zumindest hat keiner meiner Scanner Alarm geschlagen, wie auf manchen anderen seiten.

Ich kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen, weil dann würden die HandyProvider ja wahnsinns Minus geschäft machen. 

Liebe Grüsse Markus (Der Malteser)

_URL editiert siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2005)

Unseriös ist hier weniger das Angebot selber, denn wenn man auf die offizielle Hauptseite geht, dann wird man über die Bedingungen dieser "Flatrate" genau informiert (z.B. 0,25 Euro in andere Netze), sondern die Art der "Zuleitung" des "Webmasters" oder "Affiliates". Das scheint ja über "Za**x" zu laufen. Denn wird der von dir angegebene Weg gewählt, dann sieht man nichts [Edit: Oder besser gesagt nur ganz unten im Kleingedruckten] von den weiteren Bedingungen und landet direkt bei der "Bestellung".

Gruß
Wembley


----------

